# 2002 ??????



## Lem Forder (Mar 14, 2007)

Why no posts on 2002s? Does anyone think we should have a separate category on this board? Or, is the FAQ enough, now that the carpet wars seem to have abated?


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Lem Forder said:


> the carpet wars


If you bring *THOSE* posts here, :tsk: I will fly out, ring your door bell, and when you open the door, I will kick you squar (no e) in the balls.  :thumbup:

Let's keep those posts off these boards. Mm'kay? Thanks. bye. :thumbup:


----------



## Lem Forder (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree absolutely. That's why I started looking elsewhere, including here. The question is, do we need a separate '02 category on this board?


----------



## krankenator (Apr 4, 2007)

*Since you want to be like that.*

If we're striving to be equal opportunity posters on the classics, where is my separate section my 1602? Anywhoo, that's what I've got, the rare little engine brother of the 2002. Obviously I'm restoring it, or trying to. So I'm looking for parts. I've seen the autopartswarehouse.com and all the other sites that offer the same catalog under a different interface. It doesn't have all the parts I need though. Washer fluid container for example. So anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

www.bavauto.com has some pretty good off-brand repro's for older cars. Not BMW though.:dunno:


----------

